# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  TV Advertising

## Wolf

Hello,

I am trying to get some ideas of costs for a tv ad. 

Which channel would you chose? SABC, Mnet...

Who must I contact? Does anyone know a tv ad agency or something?

Thanks

ExoPacific

----------


## richardgadd

hi there, we do t.v ad production. please contact me through my site- www.junglebugmedia.com. take care

----------


## Ann Williams

To have a look at the various rates for television advertising, have a look at the following links:

SABC 1, 2 & 3: http://www.sabc.co.za/portal/site/sa...2eb68a24daeb9/

MNet and DStv advertising is done by Oracle Airtime sales which can be found here: http://www.oats.co.za/

Etv: http://www.etv.co.za/rates


The rates that you will pay per spot (one 30-second flighting of your ad) will vary from about R500 up to R55 000 for straight advertising. This depends greatly on the estimated number of people that will be watching at the time that your ads are broadcast.

The costs will usually be proportionately less if your ads are of a shorter duration.

There are also a number of alternatives that you may wish to make use of such as sponsoring a specific series.

SABC also offers a provincial split on some of its channels at various time slots. This means that you may not have to pay the full price for national advertising when you are more interested in a provincial market.

 :Thumbup: What I would suggest is that you familiarise yourself with the rates cards and how the television ad game works (there is a lot of information given on their websites), and then when you are ready, either speak to the television stations' reps directly or find yourself a media buyer who specialises in television advertising.

----------

Dave A (21-Aug-08)

----------


## Wolf

Thank you for the information. I will read it through.

----------

